# Blushes for NC50s



## Hersheykisseslv (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi everyone, I wanted to ask like the title implies, blushes that complement an NC50 skintone. I am 17 yrs old so I do not know much on many brands. I'd love to hear all of your favorite or even HG products. I want to hear recommendations from various brands like MAC, NARS, Illamasqua and etc. Thank You in advance to everyone who responds


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey there!  I am NC42-45 depending on season! I love NARS - Taj Mahal, Deep throat (not too sure if it will show on you though), Dolce Vita. As for Mac, most of mine are limited editions :/ as for perm I really love the cream blushes- Posey, powder blushes - Plum foolery & Ambering roses.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 21, 2010)

The ones I see repeated alot as NC50 faves are:

  	MAC Ambering Rose, Breezy, Dollymix and Raizin

  	NARS Taj Mahal, Taos, Crazed and Exhibit A


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 22, 2010)

Agree with reesesilverstar !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## captodometer (Dec 27, 2010)

I am NC50.  I have or had the following and like them; still have the ones in bold print.

  	NARS: Mounia, Taj Mahal, Dolce Vita, *Exhibit A*
  	MAC: *Raizin, Dirty Plum, On A Mission, Tippy, X-Rocks, Alls Good*
  	Rock & Republic: *All Nighter, Immoral, Shame, Bedroom*

  	Alas, most of my MAC choices were LE, but you can still find some of them if you try


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Dec 28, 2010)

In a way you can wear almost anything...

  	I have MAC in Dessert Rose, Raizin, Love Joy (mineralize blush), and a few LE ones like Bite of an Apple from the Venomous Villains collection. I have Nars blush in Exhibit A.


----------



## tsb10 (Jan 1, 2011)

Im a NC50
  	i like
  	 MAC: Sweet as Cocoa, Dolly Mix, Raizin, Format, Pinch Me, Bite of an Apple (LE), Darkly My Dear (LE), Copper Tone
  	 Nars: Taj Mahal, Exibit A, Taos, Albatros


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 2, 2011)

i'm an  NC 50 i love the following blushes (all by MAC) Tippy, Format, Love thing, Loverush, Tippy, Love Joy, Plum fooley and raizin


----------



## Hersheykisseslv (Jan 2, 2011)

@ All the Specktranettes Thank you beauties for your recommendations, my apologizes for not showing my appreciation earlier caught up on life (school!!!).


----------



## Hersheykisseslv (Jan 2, 2011)

@ captodometer  Thank you for your suggestions, I am going to a CCO in the last week of January so I will be on the hunt for the LE products you suggested


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jan 6, 2011)

BTW Look up Scandalous Beauty on Youtube. She has a lot of great videos for brown gals--blush recommendations and so on!


----------



## gorgeousteacher (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello there....
  	I am NC50 and I wear...pinch me, breezy, raizin, format and gentle.  In my photo I am wearing raizin.


----------



## lojical1 (Feb 6, 2011)

reesesilverstar said:


> The ones I see repeated alot as NC50 faves are:
> 
> MAC Ambering Rose, Breezy, Dollymix and Raizin
> 
> NARS Taj Mahal, Taos, Crazed and Exhibit A


	+1 on the NARS rec's plus Cactus Flower which is BEAUUUUUTIFUL. I would use a fan brush lightly with Exhibit A and I use a small stippling with Cactus Flower as it is a cream.


----------



## califabulous (Sep 3, 2011)

nc47ish

  	pinch me, fluer power, dirty plum, coppertone, sweet as cocoa, format, breezy, dainty, gleeful

  	NARS Exhibit A, Amour, Mata Hari, Taos, Torrid, Taj Mahal


----------



## afulton (Sep 10, 2011)

*NARS*
  	Torrid
  	Exhibit A
  	Taj Mahal
  	Tao
  	Dolce Vita
  	Gilda
  	Albatross

*MAC*
  	Fab
  	Gingerly
  	Pinch Me
  	Eversun
  	Darkly My Dear
  	Ambering Rose
  	Raizin
  	X Rocks
  	Format
  	Dirty Plum
  	Lovecrush
  	Loverush
  	Sweet As Cocoa
  	Dollymix
  	Breezy
  	My Paradise
  	Coopertone


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 28, 2011)

I am an NC50 and I did a video of my blush collection along with my favs...


----------

